# Home 2.6 acres near Blacksburg VA



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I am listing this for friends who do not have internet. They have for sale a nice one story older home on 2.6 acres of cleared land. Home is in good condition. It is in a nice small town with easy access ( 5mins) to a main hwy that goes to Blacksburg Va (Virginia Tech) or Princeton WV. Both towns being approx 30 mins from the home. It is a 3 bedroom 2 bath, has a basement and garage/storage building. They have an assumable VA mortgage and are willing to work on a lease to own. You can see this property by going to DodsonRealty.com. The address is 117 Morris St, Narrows VA. It may be listing # 111 but I am not sure. If you search for a 3 bedroom 2 bath under $100,00 it is the first listing that comes up and is virtual tour $54. Owners are selling as they are no longer in good enough health to maintain the yard. Asking price is $77,900 .Blacksburg and its neighboring town Christiansburg do offer some work and Roanoke/Salem are an hour away. This is a lovely area to live and the New River runs right through the county with all is recreational activities. I can answer questions and put you in touch with the owners if you have interest. Thanks for looking.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The owners are now going to terminate their contract with the realtor and offer this as a lease to buy. They are very motivated to work something out with a buyer and move on to a less work intensive living arrangement.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the hunting like in that area....


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

No-one in my immediate family hunts but most of the people we know do. There are several stores dedicated to hunting supplies and lots of stories in the paper about who got what. We certainly have lots of forest areas. A friend routinely gets deer on my property and up above his own. From what he says the hunting season is quite long here and hunter education is offered even to kids. We see turkeys and the occasional bear wanders through. People come from all over the country to fish the New River and the local streams are famous for trout. Perhaps you can find the statistics on hunting in Giles County on line If you have more specific questions please post them and I will try and find answers for you.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I suppose this is a good way to post a first post !! Been lurkin' for sometime.

Is this property still available ?? Me and the wife are going to be in the area 1st of June, explorein' the area, and would like to consider this it.

Greg


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, it is still available. If you pm me your contact info I will give it to my friends and they can contact you, I would love to meet you, show you the area and tell you all we can about what the area offers. Were you able to find the listing on the Dodson site? I am not sure if that is still active or not.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I saw it there a few weeks ago. Also the the map looked as if the property is a little "close in" to town. We are lookin for something a little farther out. But ya never know until you are there in person seein something "in color" !!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The property is inside the town limits,up a small narrow street on a hill. It has a lovely view and some nice neighbors. If decide you'd like to see it just pm me and I can give the seller's contact info. Narrows is only 10-12 mins from the WV border and there are some good buys on property, a little cheaper than our county, in that area. That said it does put you further from employment if you need to find work. If there is anything else you'd like to know about our area do pm me. We find it a nice and inexpensive area to live.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The owners are now negotiating with their bank to see if they can do a short sale so there is a chance it may sell considerably cheaper. They really want to move on and can't care for the land anymore.


----------



## guineatech (Apr 20, 2011)

RonM said:


> What is the hunting like in that area....


Giles Co has a respectable deer herd. Firearms season is short, Nov 19-Dec3 for last year. Add to that the archery season, and both early and late muzzleloader seasons and you can have a long hunting season. A lot of the residents hunt, and there are LOTS of non-locals that go to the mountains just for deer season, plus you have Virginia Tech and Radford college with all their students rushing off to the woods to play....overall this means that there is a good bit of competition for hunting/recreational land.

The region has black bears and turkeys too, as well as coyotes and furbearers for trapping. There are grouse in the mountains, and canada goose hunting seasons in September. Lots of National Forest (public hunting land) in the region, as well as lakes and rivers for public access fishing. There is a longstanding argument as to whether or not cougars live there, and there are a few elk in the region from a stocking event over near the KY border. Don't think any of them ended up in Giles but who knows?

The countryside around is a beautiful part of Virginia. Narrows is a small mountain town, a bit steep-sloped, mostly made up of blue-collar Christian folks. Narrows and nearby Pearisburg have a lower middle-class feel, and the people are mostly really nice, with folks working at the university, the Radford Arsenal, or in the coal mines in WV. Anything you could possibly want can be found in Christiansburg or Roanoke, both easy day-trips. Christiansburg itself has great shopping and restaurants. Wythville has the best steakhouse on the planet, IMHO. And Tech and Radford have lots of interesting things going on...livestock sales, music and theatre and visiting professors giving lectures. The Appalachian trail winds through the mountains, with wonderful day-hikes including the Cascades, which is close to Narrows. 

Overall it's a good area. Real Estate in Narrows and Pearisburg tends to be cheaper than a lot of stuff in the area (proximity to VT drives up prices).


----------

